# Trixie Rose



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I adopted Trixie from a local rescue. She was given up with two large dogs due to a divorce. Sad. I am so happy with her (except for her yappyness) She and Maggie Bella have bonded pretty well, although they do spend time apart. When they are together, lookout! Play, wrestle and on and on. Then they sleep like little angels. My Maggie Bella has become less attached to me, however, which is a little hard. Oh, she will cuddle in bed still and want loves but she pays more attention to Trixie. Now Trixie is becoming very attached to me and follows me all over. Trixie is a year and a half old and is all white, her pigment is pink and no brown spots. Her hair is very thick and pretty straight. Maggie, on the other hand is white and beige with lots of brown spots. Her hair is a little curly and not as thick as Trixie's. They are both gorgeous little girls and so much fun. 









IMG]http://i150.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wrestlemania!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is darling :wub: :wub: ......how could anyone give her up?? It is very sad but you are the winner!!! I liked reading your post because I am fixing to go through the same thing.......I pray they get along!!!! Please keep us posted as how they intereact.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg too cute - they look like they have a blast together


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

congrats she's a pretty little girl :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 13 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776029


> She is darling :wub: :wub: ......how could anyone give her up?? It is very sad but you are the winner!!! I liked reading your post because I am fixing to go through the same thing.......I pray they get along!!!! Please keep us posted as how they intereact.[/B]


I lucked out by their getting along. Maggie Bella did not care for her at first though. Maybe it was just more of wondering about Trixie and her "intentions" Maggie only had to compete with Pico, our chihuahua min.pin mix, and he was no competition. He didn't care to interact with her and only played with her for about a minute then tell her to buzz off. 

Anyway, Trixie was bullying Maggie and Maggie finally caught on, on the 2nd day, and now initiates the play as often as Trixie does. Good luck with finding the perfect friend for CeCe


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Trixie :wub: is adorable, and it looks like she and Bella :wub: are well on their way to becoming best friends!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

After the Wrestlemania match


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

^awww that is so so cute! :wub: 

congrats on your new baby girl! she's beautiful


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations. You have 2 little beauties.
xoxoxo


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you for saving Trixie! I hope she and Bella continue to have a blast. It's awesome having two fluff butts! arty:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that is so cute, it's great they are friends.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ May 13 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776079


> After the Wrestlemania match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the background: is that someone's lap with another dog on it??


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:biggrin: Yes, that is my husband with his chihuahua, mini pin on his lap.


----------

